# Help me



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfect size for a beginner. Just figure out your boots first and foremost. Don't let your bf teach you...get a jedi wookie to teach you the way of the force.

As for telling yer bf...snowboarding is about developing and managing a "no fear" attitude....tell him (don't ask) that he is to take you to the hill this entire weekend so that you can dial in your new equipment....and if he is not absolutely stoked....drop his ass and find someone that can appreciate your initiative and be more stoked for you than you are. 

And find the creepy basement vid.

Welcome to the addiction and chasing the dragon.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Can't go wrong with $60 for everything just tell him. Read up online on how to setup your stuff. Make sure your boots fit properly. Get better than your BF so you can leave him in the dust on the mountain.
Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I looked it up on the Ol' interwebz. Seems like it would be a decent beginners board, and at $60 for the whole shebang??  

...as long as the deck is in good shape, I think you did ok. 

You might want to read thru the boot fitting thread here and make dure you're in the right size boots. This is a HUGE factor in on hill comfort and board control. 

The "Creepy Basement Video" that was mentioned up top is a good place to learn some of the body mechanics necessary for ride progression! (...just be prepared to have to watch an old fart in tights preforming some rather disturbing {but necessary} hip gyrations!!) _Props to Wrath!!_ 
:lol:

Also, as was mentioned, get a lesson or three from a certified instructor. Do NOT let the bf teach you!! That arrangement has ruined many a blossoming relationship!!!  :laugh: :shrug:

Finally,... if the bf is upset by your show of independence, desire and commitment to become a Shred Betty? 

Then might I suggest you dump his ass and you could have the "Pick O' the Litter" here!!! :grin:

Young, old, short, tall, thin, fat, rich or poor,...


_....Creepy??_ 
:hairy:

Lottsa dudes here what would love to have a shred head gf! Just Remind the BF of that reality! :lol:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

$60 is a steal. Rentals rack up charges way faster. Only thing is check the boots for proper sizing. See @Wiredsport. You can definitely learn in slightly oversized boots, but proper sized ones will make the process so much more enjoyable.

Also, I bet he'll be ecstatic to hear you bought gear!


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

60$ is so cheap that it doesn't really matter...if you bought the cheapest all new gear you could find you'd be out at least 300$. If your BF is a brand whore he may talk shit about Morrow which isn't considered to be "top of the line" by any means... but you are learning so no need to put money into some crazy tech you wont notice.


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Perfect size for a beginner. Just figure out your boots first and foremost. Don't let your bf teach you...get a jedi wookie to teach you the way of the force.
> 
> As for telling yer bf...snowboarding is about developing and managing a "no fear" attitude....tell him (don't ask) that he is to take you to the hill this entire weekend so that you can dial in your new equipment....and if he is not absolutely stoked....drop his ass and find someone that can appreciate your initiative and be more stoked for you than you are.
> 
> ...



Thank you! The boots feel great, I walked around my house in them for a couple hours, also strapped myself in with them, and they are comfortable with no extra room in them without being too tight. I took the time to really check and double and triple check the laces to make sure I was doing it right. From what I can tell, they're good. 

The first time we went, he was helpful from a distance while I got help from an instructor, then allowed me to go alone on the bunny slopes to practice what I'd learned in the lesson. Thankfully he's not overbearing and not very concerned with being my teacher so much as just helping my progress at my own initiative. I just don't want him to be offended that I didn't bother to get his opinion! Lol. I am going to go without him the next time I go, actually. 

Found the creepy basement vid and it really lived up to the name. Super helpful, I'm sure I'll be watching it through a few more times. 

Thanks again, stoked to be here


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

speedjason said:


> Can't go wrong with $60 for everything just tell him. Read up online on how to setup your stuff. Make sure your boots fit properly. Get better than your BF so you can leave him in the dust on the mountain.
> Welcome to the addiction.


Just didn't want to offend him that I didn't bother to ask his opinion Lol. I spent a few hours looking it all up and figuring out the bindings, I ride goofy and had to switch them around because it's not a true twin, I took the time to make sure I really figured out how they work and will have them double checked at the shop the next time I ride. 
He's pretty decent, so I definitely am stoked to leave him in the dust cause I'm totally gonna 

Thank you!


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> I looked it up on the Ol' interwebz. Seems like it would be a decent beginners board, and at $60 for the whole shebang??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll definitely check out boot fitting thread, from what I can tell they seem great. 

Deck has some scratches and scrapes of course but overall seems to be good, the lady selling was a sad older lady who said her body couldn't handle riding anymore...she seemed sad to see the board go. 

The creepy basement vid is my new favorite thing, I will be consulting it regularly for a bit. On the red carpet indeed 

Bf is not interested in being my teacher, not even particularly interested in me learning either, it was at my initiative that we went to the slopes to begin with and he's all on board for me having a proper instructor, we are good there! 

And thanks Lol, I'll definitely remind him to check himself if he tries to give me any attitude LOL
?


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> $60 is a steal. Rentals rack up charges way faster. Only thing is check the boots for proper sizing. See @Wiredsport. You can definitely learn in slightly oversized boots, but proper sized ones will make the process so much more enjoyable.
> 
> Also, I bet he'll be ecstatic to hear you bought gear!


Thank you for making me feel better about my uninformed internet purchase LOL. The whole thing cost me less than my first trip to the mountain which is how I justified it, glad that that makes it actually justifiable for now while learning. 

I will definitely be double checking the boots, the fit seems great to me but I'm gonna make sure I know for absolutely certain. 

I hope he will be stoked, gonna find out today one way or another Lol!

Thank you!


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> 60$ is so cheap that it doesn't really matter...if you bought the cheapest all new gear you could find you'd be out at least 300$. If your BF is a brand whore he may talk shit about Morrow which isn't considered to be "top of the line" by any means... but you are learning so no need to put money into some crazy tech you wont notice.



Kind of what I thought, it was so cheap that I could at least wait until next season to buy anything new when I would have a better idea of what I was buying anyway, and also would have the 300 to spend on new gear. 

He's not really a brand whore per se, more just thinks it's a better investment to buy new stuff so you have a better idea of what you're getting instead of the toss up that is second hand. He's looked into several different boards and things for me, he's not really concerned with brand names. 

Thanks!


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Just tell him, $60 is super cheap for a set up and you did alright with what you got, even if you paid more. A rental where I'm at cost $29, if you used that set up twice here you'd just about be ahead. 

Don't be shy, just tell him. If I took my GF snowboarding and she liked it so much she bought a snowboard on a whim like that I'd tell her good job finding a good deal, we can upgrade everything as you get better. I'd be happy she'd want to go all the time. 

You did really, really good for that price. Looking on ebay people are getting more than twice that just for that board and bindings used. And now you have a base of gear, you can slowly upgrade parts of it as you progress. It's exactly what I did and it's way better than spending hundreds on a high end set up. 

My advice is to tell him right away and get back to boarding.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

khaleesi said:


> Thanks, I'll definitely check out boot fitting thread, from what I can tell they seem great.
> 
> Deck has some scratches and scrapes of course but overall seems to be good, *the lady selling was a sad older lady who said her body couldn't handle riding anymore...she seemed sad to see the board go.*


YW! 

Yeah!! I feel her pain. :sad: I've been laid up so far this season with some health shit myself. With any luck I'll get some turns in before the end of the season, but I'd be *inconsolable* if I couldn't ride anymore and had to give up my rides!!! :crying:



khaleesi said:


> ...The creepy basement vid is my new favorite thing, *I will be consulting it regularly for a bit. On the red carpet indeed *


Awesome,... it's a good vid! Wraths an _awesome_ dude! He put me up in his home a few years back and we rode Baker for several days. Dude can shred and he's a Top Notch human being!!!  (...juss be wary when you're riding together and he says,.. "follow me!!")  :rofl3:

Another *really* good learning resource is Snowboardaddiction.com. They have some very good beginner & advanced video tutorials. You can look up the free, partial vids on YouTube or you can subscribe on their site. I did. (...they offer a discount for SBF members.)



khaleesi said:


> ...Bf is not interested in being my teacher, not even particularly interested in me learning either, it was at my initiative that we went to the slopes to begin with and he's all on board for me having a proper instructor, we are good there!
> 
> And thanks Lol, I'll definitely remind him to check himself if he tries to give me any attitude LOL
> ?



-edit-
*SHIT!!!* lol. Bf sounds like a good dude,... dammit! :laugh:

(...I did mention "_creepy_" right?)  :rofl3:


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

Im pleased to report that breaking the news to the BF couldn't have gone better and he's super stoked I bought gear. He also laughed at me for thinking he was going to be mad! He's going to help me make sure everything is as it should be, and hoping to hit the slopes Monday to test it out. Wanted to go tomorrow but the resort near us is closed due to all the rain we are getting. 

Thanks for all the help, hopefully can get to know some of y'all around here as I'm certain I'll be sticking around!


----------



## khaleesi (Feb 6, 2019)

chomps1211 said:


> khaleesi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I'll definitely check out boot fitting thread, from what I can tell they seem great.
> ...


It truly broke my heart for her and I don't even know her, or how to snowboard myself really! I hope I can take care of her board and get some good use out of it just as a personal little tribute to the sad lady I don't even know. 

May you be blessed with some days on the slopes! I can't imagine the heartbreak, hopefully you won't have to face that day

And I'll definitely check out the website, thank you! I'll take all the resources I can get my hands on 

And lmao, he is a good guy. 

And creepy doesn't scare me, at work they call me Bruja (Spanish for witch) ?


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

$60 is an awesome deal! The shit I buy for my 4 year old costs significantly more...I'd be stoked about finding decent gear that cheap. Sounds like the lady you bought it from really loved to ride, so likely she took care of her gear too.

Have fun!!


----------

